# moisture or white film between panes



## titanoman

It's what the gas looks like when oxygen and moisture get in there I reckon. And I never heard of the drilling thing.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## pkrapp74

Drilling will temporarily help with the condensation between the panes. However, the "white stain" will remain. It will cause a bigger issue. It takes away all insulation value, which will then vause condensation to form on the inside of the window. It will all run down the window and damage drywall, moulding, etc. You must replace the glass. Look for the manufacturer on the window and see what their warranty is.


----------



## joecaption

Not going to happen, you need a new replacement sash.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Stain will need to be washed out (some solutions supposedly work) or replaced.


----------



## glazierwood

*White stains inside insulated unit*

The white stains are a pricipatate of the dissacant material inside the spacer bar between your glass panes. It is placed there to absorb any ambient moisture that is trapped inside the unit during assembly. When the unit seal fails, the dissacant absorbs as much moisture as it can hold, or supersaturates. The dissacant is useully composed of silaca gel crystals and calcium chloride pellets. When the sun heats the absorbed liquid,the vapor condenses on the glass and leaves traces of calcium. Over time, this turns the unit white to the point of obscurity. If a goldish film forms, That is the Low E coating, an energy saving option, oxadising as it is semi metallic and sensative to moisture. Nethier condition is repairable but both are cosmetic and will NOT harm your windows or your walls. Drilling holes in the glass, top and bottem, will clear up some of the moisture, but is beyond the skills of the average homeowner, as it requires a special glass drill bit, lubrication and a special technique. Using a common steel twist drill will result in glass breakage every time. Get a quote from a glass shop or, even better, quotes from more than one shop. If replacement does not fit the budget at present, live with it and save up for it, the condition will not cause further damage. I hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## Windows on Wash

spam...its whats for dinner. :no:


----------



## Jay 78

That's not spam.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Jay 78 said:


> That's not spam.


You missed the post that has since been deleted that was above mine. 

I was someone that was promoting some sort of de-humidifier. That is what I was referencing but it has since been deleted.


----------



## oberon

Windows on Wash said:


> You missed the post that has since been deleted that was above mine.
> 
> I was someone that was promoting some sort of de-humidifier. That is what I was referencing but it has since been deleted.


 
Don't you hate it when that happens!?!?!?!? 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 4just1don

*what should a 16 bye 54 inch yhermo pane cost*

just wondering how much a 16 by 54 inch window thermo pane would should cost? Are there any wholesale national companies for best price options? And lastly if any one knows of a least cost provider in Omaha Nebraska that would be awesome.???


----------



## HomeSealed

Installed or glass only?... Pricing could vary wildly for many reasons, but I'd expect the glass to be somewhere around $1-$200... Double that installed.


----------

